# Out of retirement and back competing at the British Grand Prix!



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a hard decision but 9 weeks ago I decided to start dieting for the BGP in Manchester

After a very 'off' season for the last 12 months, I decided for definate, that I would make my return to the BBing stage on UK soil.

The diet has gone very well indeed and I'm pretty much ready now, having backed off cardio around 2 weeks out last weekend.

Its been a very different prep for me this time in that I've done it all myself but must thank Mike and Leica Gelsei who have trained me once a week and also advised me on where they thought I was condition wise in order for me to make any changes I needed too. Having another pair of eyes (or two pairs) is a great tool. They have been great support and friends to me this last year after retiring at the 2011 mr Olympia.

Both Mike and Leica (and myself...... and I'm my worst critic!) believe that I will be at my very best and in fact, better than I have ever been, a week on saturday ready for the pre judging.

I am bursting with excitement to get back up there and show everyone that the last 10 weeks of my life have been worth it!!!

Below is a picture from the 2008 British Championships (where I got my pro card) which has been used as my 'Competitor Picture' for the event.

I hope everyone that can, will support the event and make it a huge success!!!

J


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice to see you back mate!!


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sweet! Best of luck mate. Glad to see you back in the game!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow I didn't know you posted here! Glad to see your back, I'm a big fan of your physique, you carry your mass very well.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been very quiet on here for the last 12 months tbh so I thought I'd come out of hibernation to help promote the event!!

J


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great physique, best of luck !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump and best of luck


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey James good to hear you commit to the GP buddy all the best for the show


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Brilliant, one of the most inspirational posters on here in my opinion. Welcome back James.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Good Luck James - You are true ambassador of bodybuilding.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If your going to look better than you ever have, nobody can ask anymore of you!

Best of luck!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

you'll do great mate! give it your all!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Bossman!!!!!!!! hope your dropping the pop and lock on stage this year its about time it came out you know you have those moves in you!! will be behind you mate and cheering you on as usual Florida style!!!! catch up with you next week and grab a vodka or two after the show :whistling: all the best for final week.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Good man James, best of luck!!!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

All the best James, good luck mate, you was never ready for retirement as far as I was concerned!! really looking forward to this.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!!! Hreat to have you back James, Followed you for years so very happy your out of retirement. Hopefully bump into you at the brits.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A MASSIVE thankyou to everybody that has posted and wished me well. Im buzzing with excitment like never before. I woke this morning lighter than I have done in nearly 3 years but am extremely happy with the level of conditioning and balance I have this time around.

I have a crazy metabolism as some of you know and today had to do what was necessary to rebalance my weight coming into the final week.

I will try to post some pics up taken yesterday and today.

J


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

James you gonna keep up the posting mate and keeping us all informed ?

Fu*king awesome having people like yourself posting on here and we can learn a lot and gain lots of inspiration as well.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

taken yesterday


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

So so impressive


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Milky said:


> James you gonna keep up the posting mate and keeping us all informed ?
> 
> Fu*king awesome having people like yourself posting on here and we can learn a lot and gain lots of inspiration as well.


Thankyou. Yeah Ill be posting up to and including the GP weekend and give you an insight into what I am doing on a daily basis

J


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

supercell said:


> taken yesterday


Why outside mate ?

:lol:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

taken today


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Milky said:


> Why outside mate ?
> 
> :lol:


I like giving the ladies opposite something to look at during their coffee break! In all seriousness, the lighting in the gym is dire so I prefer natural lighting mate.

J


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

supercell said:


> I like giving the ladies opposite something to look at during their coffee break! In all seriousness, the lighting in the gym is dire so I prefer natural lighting mate.
> 
> J


James if l looked that good would walk round in my boxers all day !


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Milky said:


> James if l looked that good would walk round in my boxers all day !


No ****...


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking amazing mate, insane conditioning for being a week out!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

wow your conditioning is very good! I"ve got a good feeling bout the grand prix for you! thanks for sharing & letting us into the world & mind of James Llewellin.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

JF156 said:


> Looking amazing mate, insane conditioning for being a week out!


I like to be ready 7-10 days before and then its just all about filling out and drying out in the later stages of the final week.

J


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

How can a physique that good be retired the mind boggles. Good luck James!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Wow! Massive fan of yours James. Had no idea you posted here. Look in great shape. Very best of luck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

TheThomo25 said:


> wow your conditioning is very good! I"ve got a good feeling bout the grand prix for you! thanks for sharing & letting us into the world & mind of James Llewellin.


Thankyou, I cant play the SIZE game but I can be in good condition and thats what gets you noticed no matter what size you are.



rocky666 said:


> How can a physique that good be retired the mind boggles. Good luck James!


My retirement came as a result of many factors TBH, not just how I felt my physique was looking and developing. I feel far better in myself energy level wise prepping for this show than I have for any other show before but i think a lot of that comes down to knowing your body, how it responds and what it is capable of without killing yourself in the process.



Mish said:


> Wow! Massive fan of yours James. Had no idea you posted here. Look in great shape. Very best of luck


Thanks a lot....Yeah ive posted on here for years as an amateur and as a pro but I took nearly a year away from the 'boards' to concentrate on other things in my life. Great to have your support!

J


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good luck bro, hope you place well at the show.

Can't have been an easy decision to come out of retirement, but you will know your body and how it feels....hopefully great!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Originally Posted by TheThomo25

wow your conditioning is very good! I"ve got a good feeling bout the grand prix for you! thanks for sharing & letting us into the world & mind of James Llewellin.

Thankyou, I cant play the SIZE game but I can be in good condition and thats what gets you noticed no matter what size you are.

yes totally mate for me thats what edged Phil Heath over Kia this year.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

James do you have any views on the politics involved over in the states. Being well known and paying your dues seems to matter alot over there in my view.


----------



## lynn g (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking great and conditioning spot on. You inspire me to compete again. Good luck, I know you will do well. Cant be there as i have got to work.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Good luck James, wish I could be going as it sounds like its going to be a great event


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Dezw said:


> Good luck bro, hope you place well at the show.
> 
> Can't have been an easy decision to come out of retirement, but you will know your body and how it feels....hopefully great!


Thankyou, its more about presenting a better physique than I have before. If I do that then my hard work has not been in vain.



rocky666 said:


> James do you have any views on the politics involved over in the states. Being well known and paying your dues seems to matter alot over there in my view.


Not really. I have seen a lot of pro shows first hand in the States and normally the best guy wins. You can always shuffle the placing around below the winner but thats just the sport of BBing. Yes sometimes guys get overlooked but thats always going to happen I guess in a sport that is purely subjective



lynn g said:


> Looking great and conditioning spot on. You inspire me to compete again. Good luck, I know you will do well. Cant be there as i have got to work.


Hey Lynn, hope you are well and training is going well. I know you've had a lot of problems injury wise over the last few years but if the desire and hunger is still there, go for it!! I'm doing a seminar at Cruise Gym on the first sunday in November, it would be great if you could come along!!



WhySoSerious said:


> Good luck James, wish I could be going as it sounds like its going to be a great event


Thankyou. Yes is should be the best BBing show the UK has ever seen, combining both the best amateurs in the UK and the pro's in the same weekend at the same venue!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

My weight this morning is up by around 3lbs today after a re feed yesterday which was well needed. My carbs will be dropped back down today so I enter the final 5 days at exactly the right place.

The final week I am doing nothing different, just taking each day as it comes and adjusting as necessary. My water will increase during the week as will my vitamin c. I'll be training as normal this coming week although but leaving quads alone, my last quad workout was a week ago. cardio has all but stopped over the last 5 days. I've just been going out for a steady 20 minute walk before breakfast each morning which will continue for the next couple of days.

J


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

James, how many carbs roughly on a normal day ?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Milky said:


> James, how many carbs roughly on a normal day ?


Around 300g mate

J


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

supercell said:


> A MASSIVE thankyou to everybody that has posted and wished me well. Im buzzing with excitment like never before. I woke this morning lighter than I have done in nearly 3 years but am extremely happy with the level of conditioning and balance I have this time around.
> 
> I have a crazy metabolism as some of you know and today had to do what was necessary to rebalance my weight coming into the final week.
> 
> ...


Could you explain what you meant by crazy metabolism mate? And who do you think will be your main threats in your class if poss.

- - - Updated - - -



supercell said:


> A MASSIVE thankyou to everybody that has posted and wished me well. Im buzzing with excitment like never before. I woke this morning lighter than I have done in nearly 3 years but am extremely happy with the level of conditioning and balance I have this time around.
> 
> I have a crazy metabolism as some of you know and today had to do what was necessary to rebalance my weight coming into the final week.
> 
> ...


Could you explain what you meant by crazy metabolism mate? And who do you think will be your main threats in your class if poss.

- - - Updated - - -



supercell said:


> A MASSIVE thankyou to everybody that has posted and wished me well. Im buzzing with excitment like never before. I woke this morning lighter than I have done in nearly 3 years but am extremely happy with the level of conditioning and balance I have this time around.
> 
> I have a crazy metabolism as some of you know and today had to do what was necessary to rebalance my weight coming into the final week.
> 
> ...


Could you explain what you meant by crazy metabolism mate? And who do you think will be your main threats in your class if poss.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

rocky666 said:


> Could you explain what you meant by crazy metabolism mate? And who do you think will be your main threats in your class if poss.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

My weight has dropped again this morning so the plan of attack is as follows.

Meal 1 100g oats, 70g pro peptide

PWO 2 scoops pro recover, 1 scoop pro pep

Meal 2 240 salmon, green beans

Meal 3 250g ribeye, 200g pots

Meal 4 250g turkey, 30g cashew nuts, 200g pots

Meal 5 4 whole eggs, 200g salmon

Meal 6 100g oats, 70g pro pep, 30g Natural peanut butter

J


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ill be there to cheer you on at the final, what weight are you expecting to come in at?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Thread tagged


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ill be there to cheer you on at the final, what weight are you expecting to come in at?


Excellent be great to have your support, its going to be an amazing class!

As for my weight, I have never really been one to worry about my weight, I know what weight I look best at but its a huge illusion. Bodybuilding IS about muscle, of course it is but if you have super dry conditioning then you can add 10-15lbs to the illusion and thats the plan for the GP for me

J


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

supercell said:


> Excellent be great to have your support, its going to be an amazing class!
> 
> As for my weight, I have never really been one to worry about my weight, I know what weight I look best at but its a huge illusion. Bodybuilding IS about muscle, of course it is but if you have super dry conditioning then you can add 10-15lbs to the illusion and thats the plan for the GP for me
> 
> J


Thats great to here and couldnt agree more, when I used to compete my prp coach used to say its not how far you go out its how far you can bring bits in, I only competed at 12.5 stone but was beating guys at 18 stone..once again good luck.

Also out of interest do you deplete and then carb up or just stay the same strait through, I know things always change day to day and you need to make adjustments obviously


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thats great to here and couldnt agree more, when I used to compete my prp coach used to say its not how far you go out its how far you can bring bits in, I only competed at 12.5 stone but was beating guys at 18 stone..once again good luck.
> 
> Also out of interest do you deplete and then carb up or just stay the same strait through, I know things always change day to day and you need to make adjustments obviously


Indeed, as I proved in 2008 when I won the overall beating Alvin who was probably 19 stone. However Alvins conditioning now is on a whole new level now than it was back then.....thank god! Lol

Its a good question, I've always gone for a loading phase but this time I'm just going to be eating the food I listed above and just monitor daily. As for sodium etc, I will reduce but not cut and ill increase my fluid this week too and won't be cutting it, just cutting back.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well my weight was up 1lb today so I am following exactly the same plan today. Tomorrow Ill train for the last time and prob increase my carbs further to around 450-500g before backing off and letting things settle down in time for sat, then its just a case of drying out.

J


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

glad to see your competing again - i've been a fan for a long time! your a legend!

all the best for the show!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

You was very impressive at the last grand prix if you have improved on that its gonna be a very interesting show! All the best with the final desent mate


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Always enjoyed your journals James and have learned so much from them.

All the best for the weekend.

I am competing in Inter U80's so hope to get to see you at some point.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

mc187 said:


> glad to see your competing again - i've been a fan for a long time! your a legend!
> 
> all the best for the show!


Thankyou very much thats very kind of you!



big silver back said:


> You was very impressive at the last grand prix if you have improved on that its gonna be a very interesting show! All the best with the final desent mate


Thankyou. It will be a very interesting show with 3 of the top 4 from the recent Olympia competing, its gonna be the class of the night and the best 212 showdown outside of the Olympia this year!!



Rotsocks said:


> Always enjoyed your journals James and have learned so much from them.
> 
> All the best for the weekend.
> 
> I am competing in Inter U80's so hope to get to see you at some point.


Thankyou and best wishes for your final few days running into the show. Come find me on the CNP stand and say hi

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So after yesterdays slight increase in carbs and water, I was a lb lighter again this morning.

I went to see Mike and Leica Gelsei and they were very happy where I was which lifted me a lot as the last few days, no matter how experienced you are, can play games with your head. If they are happy then so am I.

Today my carbs are going to increase to around 450-500g over the day and my water will increase by a litre or so to around 6litres.

Ill be back to see Mike tomorrow morning to see what the extra carbs have done

J


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was only asking about you the other day on here, seemed like you'd gone quiet for a while.

My favourite British BB and a gent as well, good luck at the British


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Dave 0511 said:


> I was only asking about you the other day on here, seemed like you'd gone quiet for a while.
> 
> My favourite British BB and a gent as well, good luck at the British


Thanks Dave, I appreciate your support!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Shots from today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome work mate!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

supercell said:


> Shots from today


Nice and dry looking very full too! like i said its gonna be quite a show!!! :thumbup1: Good work


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

big silver back said:


> Nice and dry looking very full too! like i said its gonna be quite a show!!! :thumbup1: Good work


Thanks buddy, I'm drying out daily as I increase my water but Im still fairly flat tbh hence why I've upped my carbs by around 150-200g from yesterday. It's just a question of judging daily and adjusting as necessary, I have no plan beyond today!! 

J


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

very dry already, looks like you have gained muscle density...

didn't you have a new DVD on the way, is that still in the pipeline?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thankyou and best wishes for your final few days running into the show. Come find me on the CNP stand and say hi

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Dave 0511 said:


> very dry already, looks like you have gained muscle density...
> 
> didn't you have a new DVD on the way, is that still in the pipeline?


Yeah its been out for a while now called 'The Awakening' mate

J


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

As already said looking fantastic in pics and drying out nicely.

I like your approach of adjusting macros dependant upon daily condition.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

supercell said:


> Thanks buddy, I'm drying out daily as I increase my water but Im still fairly flat tbh hence why I've upped my carbs by around 150-200g from yesterday. It's just a question of judging daily and adjusting as necessary, I have no plan beyond today!!
> 
> J


Still plenty of time to fill out mate as long as you got your water under control (which i know you have) your gonna do some serious damage i reckon, i think even though your feeling flat your looking a lot better than your last outing so you can only improve now.... I now how those mindtricks are!!! ha ha


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

looking awesome mate. Just had a look at the 212 lineup and my god the 212 class is gona be so tight. theres 6 or 7 guys with a real chance. heres my top six in no particalur order as its all down to who nails it on the day.

Flex lewis

james llewellin

jose raymond

eduardo correa

sami alhaddad

lee powell.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think u forgot masoom but inn the mix do not under estimate this bodybuilder

Chem

Ps

James iwas very impressesd with you at the welsh made some very good improvements , much respect

Chem


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

chem said:


> I think u forgot masoom but inn the mix do not under estimate this bodybuilder
> 
> Chem
> 
> ...


Dam your right chem masoon forgot about him. Very similar to eduardo correa in my opinion always comes in shredded.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you on stage mate i think the 212 class this year will be the highlight of the weekend!! We have all the best 212 Pros at the Grand Prix!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

supercell said:


> Shots from today


Wow james!!!!!! Goal accomplished of looking the best you have. Lets hope these last few days go well (im sure they will). Massive fan of your physique!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

rocky666 said:


> looking awesome mate. Just had a look at the 212 lineup and my god the 212 class is gona be so tight. theres 6 or 7 guys with a real chance. heres my top six in no particalur order as its all down to who nails it on the day.
> 
> Flex lewis
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, the show is stacked so I have no expectations. The only expectation I have is I will be at my very best come sat and then sunday.



chem said:


> I think u forgot masoom but inn the mix do not under estimate this bodybuilder
> 
> Chem
> 
> ...


I love masoom's physique, mature and dense, it will be great to be onstage with one of the worlds best 212 bber!



Rotsocks said:


> As already said looking fantastic in pics and drying out nicely.
> 
> I like your approach of adjusting macros dependant upon daily condition.


I think you have to approach it like that, its no good following a plan if the body is constantly changing. I like to work day by day in the final few weeks and just tweak things a little to get the desired look.



Fantom said:


> Looking forward to seeing you on stage mate i think the 212 class this year will be the highlight of the weekend!! We have all the best 212 Pros at the Grand Prix!!


Be good to see you Si, yeah the 212 class is totally stacked with the Worlds best, be amazing just being a part of it!

J


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

rocky666 said:


> Dam your right chem masoon forgot about him. Very similar to eduardo correa in my opinion always comes in shredded.


Both Masoom and Carrea are preped by Chris Aceto

Aceto has a reputation for bringing out guys shredded - look what he has done with Rhoden and Cedric


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

mc187 said:


> Both Masoom and Carrea are preped by Chris Aceto
> 
> Aceto has a reputation for bringing out guys shredded - look what he has done with Rhoden and Cedric


Chris aceto used to work with lee labrada years ago and you can kinda see the similarities with masoon in shape and streamlined midsection. Cedric in my opinion has struggled with his condition since turning pro but when he does get it right watch out everyone.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well done James for comming in to the show in top condition, IMO when you was called out on sunday for your first call out you owned that line up 

Was a pleasre to meet and speak to you, Thanks for taking the time to go over some things with me:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Great pic


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I had an amazing weekend at the Grand Prix and was delighted with my top ten finish of 9th in a field of 22 athletes in what was the best 212 show outside of Sept Olympia. The feedback I had was excellent with everyone agreeing it was my best pro showing to date, so I achieved exactly what I set out to. Here are some pics from the pre judging on sat night. Most people thought I was heavier than I ended up. I was around 187lbs which is around 13st 5lb! Like I always say, if you can't beat them with size, play to your strengths, which for me is symetry and conditioning.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Well done James for comming in to the show in top condition, IMO when you was called out on sunday for your first call out you owned that line up
> 
> Was a pleasre to meet and speak to you, Thanks for taking the time to go over some things with me:thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 98219


My pleasure mate, thank you for your support on the weekend!

J


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW james. You looked incredible.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics. And great result, well done James.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Without a doubt best package to date!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou all for your positive comments. Time now for some down time then re assess in the new year as to what I do next regarding competing again

J


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

James - You did look better than last year at British Grand Prix . Really Well done mate .


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Kemot said:


> James - You did look better than last year at British Grand Prix . Really Well done mate .


Much appreciated, thankyou.

Just enjoying some downtime before deciding what to do nxt

J


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

You looked great mate best I've seen you so far and I've watched you compete many times!

Also a massive thank you for competing and supporting the British Grand Prix it's down to you guys that make the show what it is!!

See you next year??  :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Fantom said:


> You looked great mate best I've seen you so far and I've watched you compete many times!
> 
> Also a massive thank you for competing and supporting the British Grand Prix it's down to you guys that make the show what it is!!
> 
> See you next year??  :thumbup1:


Thanks Simon, both myself and kelly had a brilliant weekend. The atmosphere was unreal as were the guys in the top 6; such a deep field this year!!

Feedback has been brilliant regarding the show and watch this space, I'll be back!!

BTW do you know if the May show has a 212 division or is it just an open class at the Bodypower?

Thanks Simon, you, Neil and the whole team did a great job!

J


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

We've not decided yet mate but knowing Neil he will insist on a 212 class!!!

So much for the retirement eh? ha:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Fantom said:


> We've not decided yet mate but knowing Neil he will insist on a 212 class!!!
> 
> So much for the retirement eh? ha:thumb:


 Lol well I'm still youngish Si! Thanks buddy, ill keep up to date with the show in May and if there is a 212 I may well be swayed


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Seeing as this is your best showing it would be a crime to retire again mate.

Your just hitting your prime by the looks of it.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Sep 18, 2013)

supercell said:


> It was a hard decision but 9 weeks ago I decided to start dieting for the BGP in Manchester
> 
> After a very 'off' season for the last 12 months, I decided for definate, that I would make my return to the BBing stage on UK soil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey mate what's best way to et hold of you was looking to have you help me with my diet pre contest etc want do my first show next year sep time !! Also would like to know what your monthly charger would be to train with you maybe month on month off then closer to show maybe more frequent sorry I used this thread to do this but don't have a clue with these and didn't know a different way to get hold you


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Always loved your physique mate...all the best :thumbup1:


----------

